# snow chains???



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i have what might seem a daft question but if i dont ask i wont know. we are going away this week and im taking the snow chains just in case, our van is rear wheel drive i think?? the new transit, and its a twin wheel at the rear, can you put snow chains just on the outer rear wheels? thanks tommy


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I am just going through that process, I have ordered one pair of ordinary ones at the moment to try those.


I spoke to Iveco about my twin wheels and they had to speak to Italy they have just left an answer on my answerphone saying that theres fit through both tyres via the wheel nuts. not sure what they mean.

We are going away Saturday to Morocco, and need them sorted before, so may just go for 1 set of ordinary ones

Pat


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

tommytli said:


> can you put snow chains just on the outer rear wheels? thanks tommy


Yes you can, and take levelling chocks to make the job easier, see >this< previous post.

Pete


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks. i didnt think of that with the blocks and there i was jacking the van up today to check the chains fit this van


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

tommytli said:


> thanks. i didnt think of that with the blocks and there i was jacking the van up today to check the chains fit this van


Our coach drivers drive onto a riser.

Then fit the chains onto the outer wheels


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi just to let you know we couldnt get the standard snow chains on to the outer rear wheel.

Will try the chock method, but its not looking good.

Pat


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

PATSY4 said:


> Hi just to let you know we couldnt get the standard snow chains on to the outer rear wheel.
> 
> Will try the chock method, but its not looking good.
> 
> Pat


we got ours on ebay u might find some on there. morocco we like it there only been on the big bird though, would love to go in the van.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> Hi just to let you know we couldnt get the standard snow chains on to the outer rear wheel.
> 
> Will try the chock method, but its not looking good.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat

Have you got the right size chains? Let us know how you get on with the chocks.

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

peejay said:


> PATSY4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi just to let you know we couldnt get the standard snow chains on to the outer rear wheel.
> ...


I Pete, we ordered a set of Koenig ones the right size for the tyre, there just isnt enough clearance to get them on, may try chock method tonight.

Just spoke to Iveco who have ordered me individual ones that feed through, they look like they could do from the picture, will get them in a couple of days, close to the wire for us.

Thanks for your help will let u know how we get on
Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I just to let you know we couldnt get on with those standard chains.

I picked up the ones from Iveco last night, boy are they heavy, each chain fits through the wheel individually. At least they fit, but they take up a lot more room than the small ones in a case. 

I think they would be great on a big coach or truck,

But because I am in a rush I will have to take them and shop about later at my leisure.

Although I can return the first set bought via skidrive, it has cost be £10 in postage. So lost a little money there.

Pat


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I have some un-used chains for a 2000-2006 Ducato for sale (Don't fit new van) if anyone is interested.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> I just to let you know we couldnt get on with those standard chains.
> 
> I picked up the ones from Iveco last night, boy are they heavy, each chain fits through the wheel individually. At least they fit, but they take up a lot more room than the small ones in a case.
> 
> ...





PATSY4 said:


> I just to let you know we couldnt get on with those standard chains.
> 
> I picked up the ones from Iveco last night, boy are they heavy, each chain fits through the wheel individually. At least they fit, but they take up a lot more room than the small ones in a case.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat, thanks for the feedback and glad you got sorted in the end. 
Have a good one in Morocco  .

Pete


----------

